# LARRS expansion



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

whats the latest on the expansion?


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Nothing lately.

Waiting on approval from theCorps as far as I know.


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

Was the paperworkever actually sent?


----------



## legalhookin (Oct 4, 2007)

Robert Turpin told me it was sent and waiting for the reply. write this man and tell him how important it is to you that they approve the proposal.

Cliff Payne

41 north jefferson st. suite 111

pen, Fl. 32502-5794

I would give you the email but I don't know it, anyone cansoplease write, I would love to be able to place structure in state waters.


----------

